# oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane.



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

went to the oxford edition show this past weekend...
thursday night while in a 600 year old pub...they challenged me and yarrow to build a car for the show on sunday. so we found a mk2 1990 polo 2 door. 50 pounds i believe they paid for it. no windsheild cut up hood ect...
yarrow drove it back...about 15 miles or so?!
















































nice hair!








craig on the roof...good ol jesse! back at jamies house...let the fun begin!
























































































the man himself...ian!!!








semi shaved bay ahaha!!!
hide all wires, bottles ---coolant is gone too(not in this pic, but soon after!!)
















and now to the shop for welding time!!
























































made rear cover after welding all post soilded and welding doors shut!
real leather ...extra from jamie crazy mk5 interior..worth about 200 pounds!!!
















started paint work....
















drive it to oxford?? NOPE yarrow getting busted!!!(sorry for the poor pics!! cops laughed hard...took pics and video'd it for "road wars" like cops tv show!!! hahah...they let us go!! oh a a police escort back to the shop hahah goooodddd times!!








































oh, that guy in the white is the chief of police...they radio'd it in and he came out to laugh!! there was a bout 5 or 6 cop cars that stopped and took pictures!! hahahah
















at the show...these kids were causing trouble but after they were talked to and "turned into" show cops to watch for people sneaking in they were great!!








oh yea...we piped in the washer bottle into the CO tube in the manifold and filled the bottle with coolant..so you sprayed the washer...and it made a smoke screen out the tailpipe! hahahah
































we fit 27 people onit and rove it...not far but it moved!!!
































me driving!!!!








tried blowing the motor...wouldn't die!!!








and the crew that built it!!








we won people choice with it!! so funny! got a silver plate award and all!!!!!
thanks for the challenge ian!! and jmie sorry for the mess at your house!, thanks for the car dirty south guys!! it was a blast!


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (nothing-leaves-stock)*

awesome


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (nothing-leaves-stock)*

wow, i wish i could have been there for this!!!!!! looks like alot of fun!!!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

ridiculous


----------



## Jamie OE (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Was great to have you guys over!
What car can we have when we come over for Primer?????????
Jamie


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Jamie OE)*

hmmmm...we'll find you one for sure!!


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

That is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (wickedfast87gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jamie OE)*

The is a green car sitting in Bay 2 at NLS that could be a donor.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (goin2fast)*

hahaha


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

it might actually get finished/functional then


----------



## diji (Dec 3, 2006)

Was great to have you guys over!
Cool pics, my girls in there too!


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

CHRIS, DOES YOUR BOSS KNOW THAT YOU SMOKE CRACK WHILE AT WORK??


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

negative


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Wish I could have been there. Looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## GTi_182 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (nothing-leaves-stock)*

that's awesome


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (GTi_182)*

are you going to replicate this with your jetta josh


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

I would have to agree, 
that the jetta would look good as a speedster with a 1,000.00 leather cover on it








cheers,
yarrow t


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Think)*

ehhh i don't know.....


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ha great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*








great pics Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

AWESOME !!
makes me wish I skipped SEMA for this....looking forward to seeng the Oxford guys again at Worthersee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diji (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

More pic threads here
http://www.forum.oxfordedition...?f=39
Diji O.E.


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (diji)*

hahahah thats awesome, reminds me of the brick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RTW DC2 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (nothing-leaves-stock)*

hahaha whats up witzel!! someone over at honda tech saw the RTW shirt and sent me the link


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Ghost ride the Whip!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_

































 

_Modified by vfe-slc at 9:52 PM 11-9-2007_


_Modified by vfe-slc at 9:52 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (vfe-slc)*

classic


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (troyboy96)*


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

crazy blokes!!!!!


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (urogolf)*

hahahaha kerrraaaZ


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (nothing-leaves-stock)*

thats fricken awesome


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (abydielsgli)*

dope!


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (tttomm88)*

as usual the only thing yarrow knows how to do, cut the top off and look like an ass


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: oxford edition challenge! NLS +yarrowsport+mk2 polo+6 hours=insane. (2035cc16v)*

you were the talk of the town here too
http://www.volksforum.com/foru...36278


----------

